# Rent Deposits -Help Please



## helink (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi -have been visiting lots of forums and yours seems to have a vast range of knowledge and info! Well done and sorry if this has been answered before -but maybe someone out there can advise, is it normal procedure or the way it is done in Spain for the rental company to ask for a deposit of the equivalent of two months rent and a months rent in advance - we are moving over in March 2009 and do not have to pay any rent until April 2009 -( have heard of some not many admittedly) of dodgy rental agencies and just want to be safe rather than sorry. Also we would receive the contract after transfer has been made, fine if this is how it is done, but just wondered if anyone can give advice - (thank you and bet weather is better there than sw ireland!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

helink said:


> Hi -have been visiting lots of forums and yours seems to have a vast range of knowledge and info! Well done and sorry if this has been answered before -but maybe someone out there can advise, is it normal procedure or the way it is done in Spain for the rental company to ask for a deposit of the equivalent of two months rent and a months rent in advance - we are moving over in March 2009 and do not have to pay any rent until April 2009 -( have heard of some not many admittedly) of dodgy rental agencies and just want to be safe rather than sorry. Also we would receive the contract after transfer has been made, fine if this is how it is done, but just wondered if anyone can give advice - (thank you and bet weather is better there than sw ireland!!


The one month rent and one month deposit is not unusual for sure, three is a little more unusual but not unheard of. But theres a lot of rental properties out there at the moment so try and negotiate


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

helink said:


> Hi -have been visiting lots of forums and yours seems to have a vast range of knowledge and info! Well done and sorry if this has been answered before -but maybe someone out there can advise, is it normal procedure or the way it is done in Spain for the rental company to ask for a deposit of the equivalent of two months rent and a months rent in advance - we are moving over in March 2009 and do not have to pay any rent until April 2009 -( have heard of some not many admittedly) of dodgy rental agencies and just want to be safe rather than sorry. Also we would receive the contract after transfer has been made, fine if this is how it is done, but just wondered if anyone can give advice - (thank you and bet weather is better there than sw ireland!!


Welcome to the forum,

In answer to your question, it depends, it might seem a lot, but its not totally un-reasonable. Make sure you get a genuine signed and dated receipt though.

If you were looking to rent in Barcelona then it would not be common to hear of people or agencies asking for 6 months deposit in the way of an Aval bancario and I have come across one's asking for 2 months up front and 8 months Aval Bancario, but that is pushing it really.

HOWEVER - I would be far less pleased about receiving the contract after the transfer, WHAT transfer, the MONEY ?

If yes, then definitely don't do it, as its almost certainly a scam.
And always get, read and have another person read the contract before you sign anything or pay any money - its your money, your worked hard for it, don't give it away - lol


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

helink said:


> is it normal procedure or the way it is done in Spain for the rental company to ask for a deposit of the equivalent of two months rent and a months rent in advance


Yes - but NORMALLY at contract exchange. Never heard of before! - sounds very odd. imo ALL CONTRACTS IN SPAIN should be notarised.


----------



## helink (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi and thankyou for comments, am glad we have joined and asked some questions before parting with any money, as yet may all be OK but it isnt ten euros after all!! Briefly we have been over and met and viewed several houses, filmed them and returned to SW Ireland and have had email/phone contact with estate agent since, having viewed about 12 properties we felt confident in our choice and have confirmed this......as we are not in country they have said the need deposit to secure and reserve the property which is fair enough and they have sent a sample tenancy agreement which is in english and fairly basic but easily understood. The contract they have advised will be sent out once money is received with them and we can either wait until we get over again prior to moving in or we can scan and send by internet. We did meet with several rental companies and these seemed as good as and have been quite helpful. It maybe the fact we are not present in spain ??? Sorry about long reply...Im an avid writer - and Im trying really hard not to write reams believe me!! Cheers and any advice is great at this stage !


----------



## TakeItEasy (Nov 24, 2008)

One thing to check out, some friend's of mine entered into the exact same arrangement. Everthing seemed fine until they decided to move out at the end of the contract. They only got 1 of the 2 month deposit back. The rental agency kept the other month as their fee!
It was in the contract but in the very, very small print and they claim, certainly never mentioned verbally to them.


----------



## helink (Nov 25, 2008)

TakeItEasy said:


> One thing to check out, some friend's of mine entered into the exact same arrangement. Everthing seemed fine until they decided to move out at the end of the contract. They only got 1 of the 2 month deposit back. The rental agency kept the other month as their fee!
> It was in the contract but in the very, very small print and they claim, certainly never mentioned verbally to them.


Thanks takeiteasy- the specimen contract does state the deposit of xxxxx is paid and also xxxx for the rental month of and the sum of xxxxx euros to be returned at end of contract period - so they are addressing the point, however the trouble at this stage is the xxxxx could be anything really as it is not our rental contract but a kind of master one, but thanks as it is a point now noted. This may all be worrying about nothing but really more concerned with paying money over and finding nothing comes back in return - oh noooooooooooooooooooo! Hopefully we will be well informed by time the next stage takes place !


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The contract MUST be in Spanish and you should see it BEFORE you send them a cent. 

It's as simple as that - no Spanish contract could cause problems getting on the padrón, getting kids into school etc etc 

I am also surprised that they are offering rentals so far in advance. Usually people tend to rent "from now" or "from next month" etc 

I may be smelling a rat that isn't there but it's all a bit too fishy to me .....sorry about the mixed metaphor.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When we did this, we were faxed the contract, written in Spanish stating that we would pay one months rent and one months deposit (We negotiated that down from two months deposit when we chose our property). It was signed by all parties there end and faxed to us. We then signed it our end and returned it both by fax and post and sent the money by BACS transfer. We then were given the original contract and signed them properly when we arrived to live here!

Jo

Jo


----------



## helink (Nov 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> When we did this, we were faxed the contract, written in Spanish stating that we would pay one months rent and one months deposit (We negotiated that down from two months deposit when we chose our property). It was signed by all parties there end and faxed to us. We then signed it our end and returned it both by fax and post and sent the money by BACS transfer. We then were given the original contract and signed them properly when we arrived to live here!
> 
> Jo
> 
> Jo


Hi Jo, and thanks to all- so you did the signing bit - long distance then? But you also did before bacs transfer was made, they are asking for deposit before the contract is drawn up -not sure where to go on this as the house is perfect but wont be perfect at all if we end up with doing things wrong way round!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't touch it with a BARGEPOLE, would be my advice. 
Why would you put a cent down on something where you have not seen the T&Cs!


----------



## helink (Nov 25, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> The contract MUST be in Spanish and you should see it BEFORE you send them a cent.
> 
> It's as simple as that - no Spanish contract could cause problems getting on the padrón, getting kids into school etc etc
> 
> ...



Hi Steve they have sent only a blank contract which is in english for us to read I suppose, and they are english people - all the estate agents we approached or had arranged viewings with knew we were looking for a March move and the owners of properties we were seeing were all aware - guess we were lucky on that one ! It not really about the money now as we feel it can vary but more about the sending it before any thing is in writing. One of other agents has said if we get them to send a covering letter asking for the payment stating what it is for does that sound good? And maybe get them to confirm why is it not in spanish?
Thnks


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

NOTHING sounds good about sending money for a contract that you have not seen 

Signing a contract which is in English will NOT be enforcable in a Spanish court so it's a heads they win - they have the money - and tails you lose - they have the money. 

I am sure you would not pay money across in Ireland without 100% clarification of what the deal is ... why do it another country?


----------



## helink (Nov 25, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> NOTHING sounds good about sending money for a contract that you have not seen
> 
> Signing a contract which is in English will NOT be enforcable in a Spanish court so it's a heads they win - they have the money - and tails you lose - they have the money.
> 
> I am sure you would not pay money across in Ireland without 100% clarification of what the deal is ... why do it another country?



Good points Steve! And thanks for support to all - you ve been lovely and have helped immensley - have made decisions and are approaching it head on taking all of comments with us and if agencyappear to be at all hesitant or less than understanding then we will have our answer and move on!! Dnt want to be on here in years time wondering why we are in a bad position and think our first feelings of doubt were justified. At end of day it is always better to not have to look in hindsight at mistakes which could have been avoided. Thank you so much!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Please remember that in these forums 99% of the time people are happy to help. 

Me? I made ALL the mistakes 20 years ago - cost me my marriage etc. I did not look for help and even if I were to have done, I'm not sure I would have listened as I was hell bent on moving to Spain. No job, the 3 bedroomed apartment a "Friend" had promised I could borrow proved to be rented out when I arrived, the apartment that I was "leant" turned into a weekly rental ...at about twice the going rate etc etc. 

It rained EVERY single day in February and I don't think I was warm or dry once as nearly all my clothes were in storage. Six months later I went back to the UK with 18 GBP no wife and two suitcases. When I returned a few years later, I determined to try to ensure that others did not make the same mistakes I did.

Sadly many do and so 50%+ of expats who need to make a living return whence they came within 2/3 years. Why do they make the same mistakes? They think they know better than the likes of Chris, Stravinsky and the others who have done the hard yards or are - quite simply - conned by the small percentage of scumbags who force everybody in expatshire to work hard to find who the good guys are, 

You have a few months on your side. My NUMBER ONE piece of advice - learn as much Spanish as you possibly can in this period.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

helink said:


> Hi Jo, and thanks to all- so you did the signing bit - long distance then? But you also did before bacs transfer was made, they are asking for deposit before the contract is drawn up -not sure where to go on this as the house is perfect but wont be perfect at all if we end up with doing things wrong way round!



I wouldnt have gone any further if we'd been asked to do that, There are not only 100s of properties and agents, but they all have the same properties on their books and even if another agent hasnt got it, they can get it easily enough. Just go to another agent and get the same house if you want, but hell I wouldnt part with money without a contract! 


Jo


----------



## garveygirl (Nov 25, 2008)

3 months rent in advance???????? defo takin the mick,please be careful as some agencies prey on brits movin to the uk who havent got a clue what the goin rate is.....i got stung in 2007 with an agency , i even paid way over the odds for a studio , but hey , you live and you learn. there are a few sites on the net that you can browse through that put you in direct contact with property owners who will then contact you, cant send you the links right now as im a newbie on here and you have to send a few posts before u can forward links, but i will forward them to you as soon as i can...good luck xx


----------



## helink (Nov 25, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Please remember that in these forums 99% of the time people are happy to help.
> 
> Me? I made ALL the mistakes 20 years ago - cost me my marriage etc. I did not look for help and even if I were to have done, I'm not sure I would have listened as I was hell bent on moving to Spain. No job, the 3 bedroomed apartment a "Friend" had promised I could borrow proved to be rented out when I arrived, the apartment that I was "leant" turned into a weekly rental ...at about twice the going rate etc etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve- which is the reason after the last two months crawling around forums knew which one to choose to put any initial obstacle questions to. Have great respect for you, Stravinsky(love the name) and all who have I feel offered quality and knowledgeable advice and that is not me getting carried away, it is true. I also appreciate and have seen those who seem to think the spanish dream can be sustained on a wish and a prayer and desire to be sunbathing whilst they work and so research, investigation are so important in all our plans. This is the first real hiccough and sure there will be many more and it is only through mistakes that we learn but think it is good that there are people out there who are there for people like us!! Hopefully we are not talking or even anywhere near the scumbags and this will have the happy ending, or at least a lesson learnt and that it wont be a hard one - (or not one which involves losing money -) Dont really want to think negatively- its not my nature but as always society has nowadays made us so. Thanks again for supportive comments and sorry to hear about all the past but hope that the present and certainly future is one where you have lots of reasons to smile.


----------



## helink (Nov 25, 2008)

garveygirl said:


> 3 months rent in advance???????? defo takin the mick,please be careful as some agencies prey on brits movin to the uk who havent got a clue what the goin rate is.....i got stung in 2007 with an agency , i even paid way over the odds for a studio , but hey , you live and you learn. there are a few sites on the net that you can browse through that put you in direct contact with property owners who will then contact you, cant send you the links right now as im a newbie on here and you have to send a few posts before u can forward links, but i will forward them to you as soon as i can...good luck xx


Hi Garvey girl and thank you - we would have preferred owner direct - and it is hard when we have found the property which is what we want (within reason of risk!) we moved before and didnt have any trouble or doubt in all the process which makes us think this time.....if in doubt....


----------

